# Anyone have experience getting GM to do a buyback?



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

Not here to down anyone on the GTO... Love the car, but happen to have a lemon. Luck of the draw. 

Anyway... Been working with their customer service toward getting a "courtesy buyback" from the AVM (sic?) and no matter how often I call, push, prod, etc., all they do is apologize and stall. 

I was hoping to NOT have to go through a lawyer, but I'm about a week out from doing that. It's been a month since I called them initially, and it's been almost a year that the car has been having electrical problems. 

Any advice? 

Thank you...


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Have you called General Motors directly yet?


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

GOATGIRL said:


> Have you called General Motors directly yet?


Oh yes... They are the ones I'm working with on the buyback. 

I like this icon, it describes how I feel: :willy:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

What problems are you having with your GTO?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

yipching said:


> Oh yes... They are the ones I'm working with on the buyback.
> 
> I like this icon, it describes how I feel: :willy:


I'm sure you feel that way...I know how fustrating it must be for you right now! Being a dealer, I know what it's like to have a customer who is at his breaking point with a car that he's not happy with! Unfortunately, with these buy backs, they do take time...a few months to be exact. Why? I have no clue! But the red tape you have to go through is like the governments...insurmountable!!!!! All I can tell you is a lawyer is NOT going to speed up the process...hang in there and GM will make things right for you! What is GM telling you at this point?


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

GOATGIRL said:


> What is GM telling you at this point?


Firstly, thank you for your response. It's appreciated. 

GM has told me this:

They submitted a request for a "Courtesy Buyback" to the regional AVM. After a week hhey said the AVM hadn't replied to the initial request, so they resubmitted it as "Urgent" citing safety concerns, as the problem my car has involves electrical issues with the ABS/traction control systems... 

My main issue with them is the lack of follow-up, but otherwise I was just hoping for general insight on what options they might eventually present me...

jason


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Well...it does sound like they are trying to work things out for you, but they do have to review everything first. Just keep hounding them and following up with them as well. The more you speak to them, the more they will realize you are not going away! Have you been writing down all of the names and job titles of everyone you hve been in contact with?


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

GOATGIRL said:


> Well...it does sound like they are trying to work things out for you, but they do have to review everything first. Just keep hounding them and following up with them as well. The more you speak to them, the more they will realize you are not going away! Have you been writing down all of the names and job titles of everyone you hve been in contact with?


For the most part, yes I've been logging the times I call and who I spoke to... 

And I definitely will hound them, maybe a weekly call would be just the right amount? I don't want to seem like a stalker, yet i want them to know I'm persistant!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

yipching said:


> For the most part, yes I've been logging the times I call and who I spoke to...
> 
> And I definitely will hound them, maybe a weekly call would be just the right amount? I don't want to seem like a stalker, yet i want them to know I'm persistant!


Just be persistant...let me know if I can be of any help! Not sure what I can do for you on this end! Just be patient!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

you are probably not dealing with GM. The 800 customer service lines are subcontracted. You may want to ask customer service who the district rep is. the goal being get it out of the subcontracted company to GM itself.

Also look up your states lemon law. see where you fit. once you lemon the car buyback is over, but when i was having electrical problems with my 04 I read the lemon law to the oustourced customer service person. i then asked her if it was in GMs benefit to pay for the car plus fees etc under the lemon law and having a car with a tainted title, or buying mine back with a clean title and then doing what they want to do with it.

bottom line, get your case away from the outsourced non gm people into the hands of real gm people.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Tom said:


> you are probably not dealing with GM. The 800 customer service lines are subcontracted. You may want to ask customer service who the district rep is. the goal being get it out of the subcontracted company to GM itself.
> 
> Also look up your states lemon law. see where you fit. once you lemon the car buyback is over, but when i was having electrical problems with my 04 I read the lemon law to the oustourced customer service person. i then asked her if it was in GMs benefit to pay for the car plus fees etc under the lemon law and having a car with a tainted title, or buying mine back with a clean title and then doing what they want to do with it.
> 
> bottom line, get your case away from the outsourced non gm people into the hands of real gm people.


I'll have to disagree with you...AVM is with GM...it just takes time...


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*check out ny lemon laws*

try this http://www.oag.state.ny.us/consumer/cars/newcarlemon.html

they even have a link to state aided arbitration

goodluck


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Why do you want to return it? What problems have you been having?


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> Why do you want to return it? What problems have you been having?


It all started about a year ago; actually I posted here about the first problem I had. Here's the gist:

1. Radiator fans were stuck on, even hours after the car was off. Had to replace the BCM, part cost to GM was over 1k.

2. Right blinker popped fuse 50% of the time it was used. Took 2 dealerships and 5 visits to resolve. 

3. ABS/Traction control warning light: They replaced the control module, a wheel hub, a wiring harness, and found a "short." All these events occured over 7 or so visits to 2 different dealers. The latter 3 'repairs', the dealer assured me "Hey sport, we finally got it for sure!!"

The car has only 23,000 miles on it, and is sitting in my garage. It still throws an error and disables the TC and ABS. I just told them, after visit after visit and weeks without the car, that I'm done with it. The dealer has been cooperative, and i don't harbor ill will toward them... But I'm not going to spend the rest of my life being gracious and allowing them to keep ripping it apart and adding tons of miles to something I'm paying decent $$ for...


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Have you called General Motors directly yet?


How do I call GM? I only know about Pontiac C/S


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

GOATGIRL said:


> I'll have to disagree with you...AVM is with GM...it just takes time...


the AVM may be with GM, but the person that said they are sending the paperwork to the AVM is not with GM.

I dealt with the oxymoron called GM customer service with my olds aurora. I caught customer service reps in outright lies.

That is why I am saying get it away from the outsourced people and into the hands of real GM employees.

The names of the reps I caught in lies are Reuben Martinez and Paul Nagy. If you want details, just ask. 

One lie involved a TSB. My friend is an employee of GM in warranty engineering. he took my vin to the head of the premium motor division Ron Capone. Ron ran the vin and cited a TSB that addressed my stalling problem. 

I gave the TSB cite to Reuben Martinez. After weeks of saying he read the TSB and was working on it, while my car was stalling on the highway with my baby in the back. I demanded a yes or no answer to "did you read the TSB i cited?" his anwer was "it is not my job to read TSBs!".

My life, my wife's life, and my daughters life were put in dire jeopardy because this subcontracted piece of turd didnt feel like doing his job. Do you think it is any different in the case here? i think not.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

trust me when I say it's worth your time to get a lawyer that specializes in lemons


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

Tom said:


> the AVM may be with GM, but the person that said they are sending the paperwork to the AVM is not with GM.
> I dealt with the oxymoron called GM customer service with my olds aurora. I caught customer service reps in outright lies.


I agree that the entity that answers the 800 number is BARELY what you'd call customer service. They seem to have one purpose: To stall for time. Any time they've slipped up, for example, not called me back when they are supposed to, I get the same apology _verbatim_ from multiple people. I've tried calling and getting a random rep to see if they are any different, and they're not. They follow scripts, they try to calm you and then they brush you off. 

It's all about delays until, most likely, you give up. And I'm sure most people do finally give up, so the system likely works as designed. 

I asked to speak to a supervisor on Feb 3rd... It took 5 minutes of arguing with the rep before he'd even admit to me there was someone in the building in a supervisory position, and then it took more effort to get him to transfer me to that person. When I asked them for the GM rep who my case had been submitted to, I was told "We can't give you that information."

I think the regional GM offices are kept under better security than clandestine CIA operations... I've tried phone books, google searches, online yellow pages... Forums such as this. Can't find a single name of a GM regional rep. 

I'm searching for the Holy Grail. Maybe I shall find it before the release of Indiana Jones 4 in 2007!


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

HotRodGuy said:


> trust me when I say it's worth your time to get a lawyer that specializes in lemons


 :agree 
As mentioned earlier, a law firm is your best bet. They know they system, understand the steps needed, and have a personal interest in getting your case solved. My '05 Bonny is under a lemon law negotiation now, and my only part in it is to say yes or no to the offers.


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

k1200lt said:


> :agree
> As mentioned earlier, a law firm is your best bet. They know they system, understand the steps needed, and have a personal interest in getting your case solved. My '05 Bonny is under a lemon law negotiation now, and my only part in it is to say yes or no to the offers.


Did they make you pay a retainer up front? And if you win, will the auto manufacturer have to pay your legal fees?

Thx


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

yipching said:


> Did they make you pay a retainer up front? And if you win, will the auto manufacturer have to pay your legal fees?
> 
> Thx


That's the personal interest part. The law firm gets paid from the manufacturer so there's no out of pocket cost and nothing from you. They collect from them.
I'm sick of sitting at the dealer for hours on end and having to put up with all the defects on my car. Funny thing is, I don't blame GM at all. I think my dealer's service department (Green Brook Pontiac in NJ, shhhhh) sucks and can't do anything right. Plus, the Bonny is an awesome trouble-free car to most people, I just got the lot lemon.


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

k1200lt said:


> Plus, the Bonny is an awesome trouble-free car to most people, I just got the lot lemon.


I hear ya. Thanks for the info...


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

We're in our 5th month of negotiations with GM on our four month old '05 Caddy CTS. Hired a firm that specializes in Lemon Law and Magg-Moss Warranty actions. Finally had to file a federal lawsuit to get their attention. They (GM) asked for the financial records on the car last week. We're hoping that means they're ready to make an offer we can live with. Car had 9k miles on it when the first problem happened (tranny froze) on the toll road. Been towed in three different times and taken in for repairs another five times. Car now has 13K miles on it and we're tired of waiting for something else to happen. There's nothing worse than being stranded on an interstate, especially when the car cost nearly $40K..........btw, all attorney fees come from GM, not us.

JET


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> We're in our 5th month of negotiations with GM on our four month old '05 Caddy CTS.


You had to start Buyback proceedings a month before you bought it?!?!? 

WOW... I guess GM really does make negotiations difficult... :willy:


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

J.E.T. said:


> Car now has 13K miles on it and we're tired of waiting for something else to happen. There's nothing worse than being stranded on an interstate, especially when the car cost nearly $40K..........btw, all attorney fees come from GM, not us.
> 
> JET


Sounds like our Aurora. Nothing like driving about 40 mph, looking in the rear view mirror at my baby sleeping and the NYC bus tailgating me when the engine decides to stall!

My wife lost confidence in the 37k brand new car we bought to replace our nine year old legend that never gave us a minutes trouble, and now four years later has not given the co worker I sold it to a lick of trouble in the 100k miles he put on it since he bought it. I took a major financial beating on the aurora for 28k miles, and he can get almost what he paid me for the acura!!!


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

eldodroptop said:


> You had to start Buyback proceedings a month before you bought it?!?!?
> 
> WOW... I guess GM really does make negotiations difficult... :willy:


Reading not your long suit huh?


JET


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I have seen success with the buy back at a local dealer and it only took a couple of months. I had some trouble before with GM and was negotiating a buy back. I didn't use the 800 number. I looked up the corporate office number in Detroit. They tried to steer me toward the 800 number at first, but as I persisted I ended up with the results I was looking for in the first place. My car was repaired to my satisfaction.


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

I think today i'm going to take the plunge and call GM headquarters itself... In a shocking turn of events, the guy at the 800 number (which is operated by a customer service provider named Sitel, btw) was frank with me and said that it would indeed help if I called GM directly...

For everyone's amusement I'll do a post-call recap.


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

*My report:*

I called GM Headqaurters, introduced myself and explained that the "800 number" hasn't been able to satisfactorily resolve my problem.

The girl was very shocked and confused that I had called that number, and although I explained the GM cusotmer service people advised I call it, she still took a few minutes to figure out what to do. 

She decided to examine my case, and she did and we went over it together. She was very nice, and for once I was talking to someone who didn't sound like a robotic pawn... It was nice for a change. 

But here's the kicker: The 800 number guy said he's requested a "Courtesy Buyback." She, on the other hand, told me, "We aren't in the business of doing buybacks. If that's what you want, you'll have to go through the BBB."

One of them is lying. Which is it?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

yipching said:


> I called GM Headqaurters, introduced myself and explained that the "800 number" hasn't been able to satisfactorily resolve my problem.
> 
> The girl was very shocked and confused that I had called that number, and although I explained the GM cusotmer service people advised I call it, she still took a few minutes to figure out what to do.
> 
> ...


Take it from me, you're going no where without legal help. 

JET


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I dont think she is lying. she has other duties/responsibilities. She will learn the process with you. The difference between her and the clowns on the 800 number is she works for GM. She cares about your satisfaction. The clowns on the 800 number answer calls about mayonnaise one minute, cars the next. They care about quoutas, not your satisfaction.

Get a case established with HQ and watch how it progresses. She will dispatch someone higher up to look at your car and either get it right or get you something else.

But JET makes a good point too.


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

Tom said:


> I dont think she is lying. she has other duties/responsibilities. She will learn the process with you. The difference between her and the clowns on the 800 number is she works for GM. She cares about your satisfaction. The clowns on the 800 number answer calls about mayonnaise one minute, cars the next. They care about quoutas, not your satisfaction.
> 
> Get a case established with HQ and watch how it progresses. She will dispatch someone higher up to look at your car and either get it right or get you something else.
> 
> But JET makes a good point too.


Yes, she really did seem to care. It was refreshing...


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

yipching said:


> Yes, she really did seem to care. It was refreshing...


The only thing she "cares" about is keeping you from hiring an attorney.........believe me. I tried the nice guy Eddy route with GM too and all I got was an offer for some free oil changes, IF I didn't hire an attorney. Take my advice...........

JET


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

J.E.T. said:


> The only thing she "cares" about is keeping you from hiring an attorney.........believe me. I tried the nice guy Eddy route with GM too and all I got was an offer for some free oil changes, IF I didn't hire an attorney. Take my advice...........
> 
> JET


Si signor. 

Anyone heard anything about Sadis & Goldberg? They are in NYC and Lemon Law is one of their specialties...


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

yipching said:


> Si signor.
> 
> Anyone heard anything about Sadis & Goldberg? They are in NYC and Lemon Law is one of their specialties...


I went with Krohn & Moss. My company attorney recommended them. Dunno if they practice in your state but you can Google and find them easily. There are two ways to go, Lemon Law or Magg-Moss Warranty. Your attorney will tell you the best way to go. Good luck.......

JET


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

I was told by the local GM rep a buy back takes forever. The dealer bought the car back and the rep made up the deference in price.I was very happy with the rep and it was handled the same day.


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

x-stanger said:


> I was told by the local GM rep a buy back takes forever. The dealer bought the car back and the rep made up the deference in price.I was very happy with the rep and it was handled the same day.


I've taken some legal advice, and started with a filing with the BBB to get their attention. One can always reject arbitration offers and hire a lawer. 

So... How did you manage to get talking to your GM rep? I've tried and failed...


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

Just an update for anyone who might be curious... 

Upon filing my BBB complaint, GM called real quick. They took a week to think about it, and their solution was to offer me what they offered a few weeks ago: An extended warranty. 

Why, so I can continue to take the car in and still not get it fixed for free?? ;-)

I've created a little forum of my own to log all these events, in case someday my experience can assist someone going thru the same deal. 

http://jasonlatona.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=79#79


----------



## 05impulsegoat (Jun 11, 2005)

yipching said:


> Not here to down anyone on the GTO... Love the car, but happen to have a lemon. Luck of the draw.
> 
> Anyway... Been working with their customer service toward getting a "courtesy buyback" from the AVM (sic?) and no matter how often I call, push, prod, etc., all they do is apologize and stall.
> 
> ...


Hey...lets talk. I live in Rochester and have a 2005 GTO. Email at [email protected]


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

*Is this a dirty thing to do?*


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

You should put the dealer that sold it to you and park out front when ever you can. Maybe if they helped the buyback would go smoother.

Good luck.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

yipching said:


> *Is this a dirty thing to do?*


:lol: 

Have heard of this done before; parking in front of the dealer, etc. Unfortunately, I'm not sure there are enough of these cars in the "que" so to speak for it to make much difference to GM or the dealer- - 

Your best bet, as someone has said, is to get a lawyer involved, continue to keep accurate records, and let it run it's course.


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

...Through the years... {Insert Kenny Rogers music here}


----------

